# Remembering Glen Campbell



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2018)

August 8, 2018, will mark the first Anniversary of Glen Campbell's passing.  He remains gently, on our minds.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh I can't believe it's a year already...

My very favourite Glen Campbell song was the one he recorded while in the first full throws of AD


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2018)

...and this *very poignant last song,* when he could no longer recognise his own family, yet he could still sing...Just amazing yet cruel  the way dementia and AD, acts on the Brain


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 31, 2018)

I have his last studio CD,'Ghost on The Canvas' which was recorded in 2012,its terrific. His voice is strong as ever,he co-wrote a couple of the songs. I highly recommend it. Sue


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2018)

Allow me to tell a little side story.  When I began working in 1970, I met and became friends with Ray.  Like all workplaces, he had been given a nickname.  Because of his physical resemblance....he was called Glen Campbell.  Ray lived a half mile from the shop, and for thirty years walked to work and carried his lunch!  Maybe it was five years into his retirement Ray was diagnosed with AD.  

I lost touch with, Ray and it was some years later, while looking through an old employee listing, thought to call him.  I talked to his Wife Carol and learned that Ray had passed away the previous year.  So when I heard that Glen Campbell had Alzheimers, life seemed to come full circle, as I thought of Ray & Carol's struggle.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh wow, that's an incredible story Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)

Glen Campbell's Irish roots: what you need to know


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2018)

Waylon, late in life on the Opry Homecoming videos, gives a nod to Glen Campbell for his help early in his Nashville career.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2018)

I didn’t realize Glen Campbell had such an attractive wife


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

From 1973 one of Glen best but forgotten hit with fiddle guitar and bagpipe 

Glen Campbell - Bonaparte's Retreat


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

*Glen Campbell Biography Episode Complete 2000*


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2018)

Glen Campbell - Amazing Grace (Live)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I didn’t realize Glen Campbell had such an attractive wife View attachment 54667
> 
> View attachment 54668



  Of course....he also had an attractive bank account...<grin>


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)

Come Harvest Time  - Glen Campbell


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 21, 2019)

Heres another from mr Campbell -rather catchy song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## bowmore (Aug 1, 2022)

I used to ski with a club at Mammoth Mountain, The bus left from LA and it was about a 5 hour trip. On the way home Sunday after skiing all wweekend, we were all kind of pooped. The driver had a stereo system and used to play By the Time I get to Phoenix.
To this day, when I hear that song, my eyelids start drooping.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2022)

‘He Could Do Anything’: Glen Campbell Remembered By His Closest Friends






‘He could play any genre of music’​“It seemed like he could play any genre of music. He could do *The Mamas And The Papas* and he could do Andy Williams or *Frank Sinatra*. It was easy, he could learn a song in two seconds. He didn’t read music, but he would hear it and then, boom, he would start out.”  (Read More)


Stan Schneider Discusses Glen Campbell’s Astonishing Versatility | uDiscover Interview


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2022)

Glen Campbell - Gentle on My Mind (terrific guitar break)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2022)

Glen Campbell - 'Gentle On My Mind' & 'Southern Nights' LIVE on Weekend Wogan 2010


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 1, 2022)

Saw him in concert 2 or three times. Great


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Senenity (Aug 1, 2022)

It was such a nice gesture  on his part to bring his mom on stage.  Listening to them, its so obvious where he acquired his lovely voice, so powerful  and precise.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


>


He is singing this in his"Willie Nelson style"....the words become very poignant.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell Remembered by Brad Paisley: ‘It Was Mind-Blowing Just Being Around Him’

_"Fans outside the realm of the guitar intelligentsia aren’t really aware of Brad Paisley’s formidable six-string prowess until they see him in concert — something that was also true of Glen Campbell. Hours after the 81-year-old legend’s passing was announced, _Variety_ spoke with Paisley to discuss how the late star helped prompt his early desire to be a triple-threat who could also excel in singing, guitar-slinging, and… geniality." __ (Read More)_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell I Remember You


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell - Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell - Live From The Troubadour


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell - Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) (Live From The Troubadour / 2008)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2022)

Glen Campbell & Ray Charles - Cryin Time (Live Goodtime Hour)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2022)

On New years Eve, 1989, Glen Campbell sang in his church's Evening Service, and introduced a new song, "Jesus and Me."   This is a great video to see Glen talk about his spiritual life.

Glen Campbell- "Jesus and Me"


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 5, 2022)

Didn't he have a show in the late 60s early 70s?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Didn't he have a show in the late 60s early 70s?


Yes he did..."The Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour"!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2022)

Glen Campbell sings "In the Garden" at the North Phoenix Baptist Church, Phoenix, AZ sometime around 1988.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2022)

Leon Russell And Glen Campbell - Southern Nights - In Session - Live In Ontario Canada 1983


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2022)

Glen Campbell Mull Of Kintyre


----------

